# RAID steering wheel restoration



## WhtRabbitJoe77 (Nov 19, 2003)

I have a Raid Racemark steering wheel that needs new leather that I plan to recover myself. My question is what options other then a spray can are out thee to restore the black finish on the spokes with out damaging the foam?


----------

